# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  The Navy Patents an Inertial Mass Reduction Device.

## Swordsmyth

*Craft using an inertial mass reduction device* *Abstract
*                                                      A craft using an  inertial mass reduction device comprises of an inner resonant cavity  wall, an outer resonant cavity, and microwave emitters. The electrically  charged outer resonant cavity wall and the electrically insulated inner  resonant cavity wall form a resonant cavity. The microwave emitters  create high frequency electromagnetic waves throughout the resonant  cavity causing the resonant cavity to vibrate in an accelerated mode and  create a local polarized vacuum outside the outer resonant cavity wall.






BACKGROUND     There are  four known fundamental forces which control matter and, therefore,  control energy. The four known forces are strong nuclear forces, weak  nuclear forces, electromagnetic force, and gravitational force. In this  hierarchy of forces, the electromagnetic force is perfectly positioned  to be able to manipulate the other three. A stationary electric charge  gives rise to an electric (electrostatic) field, while a moving charge  generates both an electric and a magnetic field (hence the  electromagnetic field). Additionally, an accelerating charge induces  electromagnetic radiation in the form of transverse waves, namely light.  Mathematically, as well as physically, electromagnetic field intensity  can be represented as the product of electric field strength and  magnetic field strength. Electromagnetic fields act as carriers for both  energy and momentum, thus interacting with physical entities at the  most fundamental level.
     Artificially  generated high energy electromagnetic fields, such as those generated  with a high energy electromagnetic field generator (HEEMFG), interact  strongly with the vacuum energy state. The vacuum energy state can be  described as an aggregate/collective state, comprised of the  superposition of all quantum fields' fluctuations permeating the entire  fabric of spacetime. High energy interaction with the vacuum energy  state can give rise to emergent physical phenomena, such as force and  matter fields' unification. According to quantum field theory, this  strong interaction between the fields is based on the mechanism of  transfer of vibrational energy between the fields. The transfer of  vibrational energy further induces local fluctuations in adjacent  quantum fields which permeate spacetime (these fields may or may not be  electromagnetic in nature). Matter, energy, and spacetime are all  emergent constructs which arise out of the fundamental framework that is  the vacuum energy state.
     Everything  that surrounds us, ourselves included, can be described as macroscopic  collections of fluctuations, vibrations, and oscillations in quantum  mechanical fields. Matter is confined energy, bound within fields,  frozen in a quantum of time. Therefore, under certain conditions (such  as the coupling of hyper-frequency axial spin with hyper-frequency  vibrations of electrically charged systems) the rules and special  effects of quantum field behavior also apply to macroscopic physical  entities (macroscopic quantum phenomena).
     Moreover,  the coupling of hyper-frequency gyrational (axial rotation) and  hyper-frequency vibrational electrodynamics is conducive to a possible  physical breakthrough in the utilization of the macroscopic quantum  fluctuations vacuum plasma field (quantum vacuum plasma) as an energy  source (or sink), which is an induced physical phenomenon.
     The  quantum vacuum plasma (QVP) is the electric glue of our plasma universe.  The Casimir Effect, the Lamb Shift, and Spontaneous Emission, are  specific confirmations of the existence of QVP.
     It is  important to note that in region(s) where the electromagnetic fields are  strongest, the more potent the interactions with the QVP, therefore,  the higher the induced energy density of the QVP particles which spring  into existence (the Dirac Sea of electrons and positrons). These QVP  particles may augment the obtained energy levels of the HEEMFG system,  in that energy flux amplification may be induced.
     It is  possible to reduce the inertial mass and hence the gravitational mass,  of a system/object in motion, by an abrupt perturbation of the  non-linear background of local spacetime (the local vacuum energy  state), equivalent to an accelerated excursion far from thermodynamic  equilibrium (analogous with symmetry-breaking induced by abrupt changes  of state/phase transitions). The physical mechanism which drives this  diminution in inertial mass is based on the negative pressure (hence  repulsive gravity) exhibited by the polarized local vacuum energy state  (local vacuum polarization being achieved by a coupling of accelerated  high frequency vibration with accelerated high frequency axial rotation  of an electrically charged system/object) in the close proximity of the  system/object in question. In other words, inertial mass reduction can  be achieved via manipulation of quantum field fluctuations in the local  vacuum energy state, in the immediate proximity of the object/system.  Therefore it is possible to reduce a craft's inertia, that is, its  resistance to motion/acceleration by polarizing the vacuum in the close  proximity of the moving craft.

More at: https://patents.google.com/patent/US10144532B2/en

----------


## Danke

I already got one.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I already got one.


Did you get it from the Air Farce or the Aliens?

----------


## Dr.3D

Shades of the Philadelphia experiment.

----------


## Danke

> Did you get it from the Air Farce or the Aliens?


-rep

----------


## Swordsmyth

> -rep


Did I make the aliens mad?

----------


## TheTexan

Mass reduction devices are good but mass dispersion devices are better.

----------


## ATruepatriot

Our own true "solid" body mass could fit on a pinhead.

----------


## Swordsmyth

After upgrading the radar systems on F/A-18 fighter jets, several  Navy pilots operating from the aircraft carrier Theodore Roosevelt began  to see *unidentified flying objects* that appeared to defy the laws of physics. 
  Between 2014 and 2015, the strange objects - one of them spinning like a top as it traveled against the wind, *appeared almost daily* in the skies above the East Coast. The crafts had *"no visible engine or infrared exhaust plumes*,*"* and "could reach 30,000 feet and hypersonic speeds" according to the _New York Times. 
_

_To be clear_, these craft were reported in March of 2018 so this is not a new report, however the accounts of five pilots who witnessed them *have never been published* until now. 
  "These things would be out there all day" said Lt. Ryan Graves, an  F/A-18 Super Hornet pilot who has been in the Navy for a decade. Graves  reported his sightings to the Pentagon and Congress. 
  "Keeping an aircraft in the air requires a significant amount of energy. With the speeds we observed, *12 hours in the air is 11 hours longer than we’d expect.*"


The sightings were reported to the *recently acknowledged "*Advanced  Aerospace Threat Identification Program (AATIP)" which analyzed the  radar data, video footage and accounts from senior officers aboard the  Roosevelt at the time. 
  According to military intelligence official Luis Elizondo, who ran the program until resigning in 2017, the sightings are "*a striking series of incidents.*" 
 The program, which began in 2007 and was largely funded at the  request of Harry Reid, the Nevada Democrat who was the Senate majority  leader at the time, was officially shut down in 2012 when the money  dried up, according to the Pentagon. But *the Navy recently said  it currently investigates military reports of U.F.O.s, and Mr. Elizondo  and other participants say the program — parts of it remain classified —  has continued in other forms*. The program has also studied video that shows a whitish oval object described  as a giant Tic Tac, about the size of a commercial plane, encountered  by two Navy fighter jets off the coast of San Diego in 2004. -_New York Times_Lieutenant Graves is still at a loss to describe what he saw in the  summer of 2014, when he and Lt. Danny Accoin - another Super Hornet  pilot, were part of the "Red Rippers" VFA-11 squadron. Operating out of  Oceana, VA, they were training for redeployment to the Persian Gulf. 


Graves and Accoin spoke on the record to the _Times_, while three other pilots spoke on condition of anonymity. 
*It all began* following an upgrade from their  1980s-era radars to  Raytheon AN/ASQ-228 Advanced Targeting  Forward-Looking Infrared (ATFLIR) pods - one of the most advanced  imaging devices in use by the military which can locate and designate  targets at distances over 40 miles. 


*One fighter pilot after another began picking up the objects*, initially ignoring what they thought were false radar tracks. 
  "People have seen strange stuff in military aircraft for decades,"  said Graves. "We’re doing this very complex mission, to go from 30,000  feet, diving down. It would be a pretty big deal to have something up  there."
  Graves added that the objects were an ongoing phenomenon - showing up  at 30,000 feet, 20,000 feet and even at sea level. The craft could  "accelerate, slow down and then hit hypersonic speeds," according to the  report. 
*Lieutenant Accoin said that he had two encounters with the objects* - the first of which he tried to intercept the craft's course by flying 1,000 feet below it. *And while he couldn't see it with his helmet camera, his radar told him it was there*.  In the second encounter, Accoin says a training missile on his jet  locked onto the craft, which his infrared camera picked up as well. 
  "I knew I had it, I knew it was not a false hit," he said, adding "I could not pick it up visually."
  The pilots chalked it up to some sort of classified and extremely advanced drone program. *Then they began to see them with their own eyes*. 
 In late 2014, Lieutenant Graves said he was back at base in Virginia  Beach when he encountered a squadron mate just back from a mission “with  a look of shock on his face.”
  He said he was stunned to hear the pilot’s words. “I almost hit one of those things,” the pilot told Lieutenant Graves.
  The pilot and his wingman were flying in tandem about 100 feet apart  over the Atlantic east of Virginia Beach when something flew between  them, right past the cockpit. It looked to the pilot, Lieutenant Graves  said,* like a sphere encasing a cube**.* -_New York Times_After the near miss, Graves and the other interviewed pilots said the squadron *were no longer convinced of the classified drone theory* -  as government officials would know fighter pilots were operating in the  area and, they reasoned, would not operate them nearby. 
  "It turned from a potentially classified drone program to a safety  issue," said Graves, adding "It was going to be a matter of time before  someone had a midair" collision. 
 What was strange, the pilots said, was that the video showed objects  accelerating to hypersonic speed, making sudden stops and instantaneous  turns — *something beyond the physical limits of a human crew.*
  “*Speed doesn’t kill you,” Lieutenant Graves said. “Stopping does. Or acceleration.*”
  Asked what they thought the objects were, the pilots refused to speculate.
  “We have helicopters that can hover,” Lieutenant Graves said. “We  have aircraft that can fly at 30,000 feet and right at the surface.” But  “*combine all that in one vehicle of some type with no jet engine, no exhaust plume.*” -_New York Times_In March of 2015, the Roosevelt departed the coast of Florida for the  Persian Gulf to help fight the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, after  which the incidents "tapered off," according to the pilots.  


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...-exhaust-plume

----------


## Swordsmyth

Newly declassified documents from the Pentagon reveal the Department of Defense funded projects that investigated UFOs, wormholes, alternate dimensions and a host of other subjects that are often the topics of conspiracy theorists.
The Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) released 38 research titles on Jan. 18, following a Freedom of Information Act request  from Steven Aftergood, director of the Federation of American  Scientists’ Project on Government Secrecy. The research was funded by  the Department of Defense under its Advanced Aerospace Threat  Identification Program (AATIP).
Some  of the more interesting projects include Invisibility Cloaking;  Traversable Wormholes, Stargates, and Negative Energy; Warp Drive, Dark  Energy, and the Manipulation of Extra Dimensions; and An Introduction to  the Statistical Drake Equation.


"The DOD and the DIA have previously sought to spin AATIP as being a  program looking at 'foreign advanced aerospace weapon threats', but the  attachment to the DIA's letter to Congress is difficult to reconcile  with this, given that the 'products produced' under the AATIP contract  are listed as including reference papers on topics which seem more  concerned with space travel," Nick Pope, a former employee at the  British Government's Ministry of Defence, said in comments obtained by  Fox News.
Pope continued: "The smoking gun is the paper about the  Drake Equation, which is used to estimate the number of civilizations in  the universe. This supports the suggestion that AATIP was indeed a UFO  program, as has been claimed, and not an aviation program looking at  aircraft, drones and missiles."
The Drake Equation is a seven-term  equation that attempts to look at the different variables that would be  relevant for intelligent lifeforms. This includes factors such as  formed stars and their planets, the average number of planets that can  potentially support life. Other factors include a fraction of those  planets that can develop life and a fraction of these civilizations that  have become intelligent.
Some of the projects give details such  as who was working on them  – Dr. Eric Davis of EarthTech International  participated in the wormhole project, for instance – but others are left  with scant details.
The project entitled "Metallic Glasses" says  Dr. Todd Hufnagel from Johns Hopkins University worked on the research,  but it could mean anything.
“I think anyone who looks at these  titles will scratch their heads and wonder what on earth the Defense  Intelligence Agency was thinking,” Aftergood said in an interview with MotherBoard. “These are the kinds of topics you pursue when you have more money than you know what to do with.”

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/science/secr...arre-anomalies

----------


## Swordsmyth

US Navy holds a classified briefing on UFOs for Senators

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Docs Show Navy Got 'UFO' Patent Granted By Warning Of Similar Chinese Tech Advances*

----------

